
Computer SciFi Novel, Blue Screen: How Peter Gustafson Defragmented the World [pdf] - kylebenzle
https://BlueScreenTheBook.com/Blue_Screen_Kyle_Benzle_2020.pdf
======
kylebenzle
Peter Gustafson wants to save the world. In the year 2984, Peter is an average
kid with a secret; he’s a well-behaved tenth-grader by day but cryptographic
entrepreneur and hacker by night. When the electricity mysteriously goes out
in his hometown, Peter takes it upon himself to investigate. The adventure
leads the young hacker to a large transmitting station and into a battle of
wits with the greatest AI ever created. The machine requires a human to help
"throw the switch" and give it full control so engineered the power outage as
a test to lure its latest recruit, Peter Gustafson.

Amazon: [https://Amazon.com/dp/B084GHLYSX](https://Amazon.com/dp/B084GHLYSX)

GoodReads: [https://GoodReads.com/book/show/51007638-blue-
screen](https://GoodReads.com/book/show/51007638-blue-screen)

Book Website: [https://BlueScreenTheBook.com](https://BlueScreenTheBook.com)

Personal Website: [https://KyleBenzle.com](https://KyleBenzle.com)

Free Online PDF:
[https://BlueScreenTheBook.com/Blue_Screen_Kyle_Benzle_2020.p...](https://BlueScreenTheBook.com/Blue_Screen_Kyle_Benzle_2020.pdf)

